# New Year's resoloution, Eat Like a King!



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Ringing it in with a bang:
Last night was New York strips with green beans and mashed red potatoes. 

Today's breakfast: eggs, bacon, and toast

Today's lunch: beer braised Brats, bacon wrapped and hickory smoked. Served with Thai chili infused sauerkraut. All topped with provolone cheese. 

Tonight's dinner: Jack Daniels and honey braised baby back ribs hickory smoked and slathered in blackberry BBQ sauce. Served with black eyed peas (of course) and Rosemary roasted potatoes. 

Pictures to follow. I gotta get to cookin!


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

SaltAddict said:


> Ringing it in with a bang:
> Last night was New York strips with green beans and mashed red potatoes.
> 
> Today's breakfast: eggs, bacon, and toast
> ...


Sounds amazing, Im starving been waiting on restaurants to open for lunch.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Decided to throw a shoulder on the bottom rack for snacks for the weekend. The others have been on about 2 hrs since this pic.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Update


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Ribs:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang I knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread, now I'm starving. Way to throw down brother!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Stay Healthy my friend.....


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

your wife is a lucky woman


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Creeklife- she can cook like a champ also, so we work well together.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice brawts and kraut...just need a weisen! good looking ribs too. However, would appreciate it if you'd shave ur toes and feet before taking any more pics with food (or anything else) involved.  
what's for dessert? sour cream apple pie or chocolate suicide cake sounds like a winner :yes:
great job on the grill! :thumb up: :noteworthy:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!

I didn't even notice my big gorilla feet were in that pic. How unappetizing lol.


----------

